# Key Works Through Wallet



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I think this is a big deal, at least for me. I never drive with my wallet in my pocket and never drive without my wallet...so. This is very convenient for me. just put the wallet in the right place and boom...there you go. By the way, I really like this guy's videos. Very short and specific to practical needs of an owner.

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> (...)By the way, I really like this guy's videos. Very short and specific to practical needs of an owner.
> Dan


Thanks for sharing and good to know. Mind you, I am still left with the idea the keycard is plan B after the phone app, no?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks for sharing and good to know. Mind you, I am still left with the idea the keycard is plan B after the phone app, no?


Yes of course. This just makes it a whole lot more convenient if bluetooth isn't working or if there is some other problem with connectivity.

Dan


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I think this is a big deal, at least for me. I never drive with my wallet in my pocket and never drive without my wallet...so. This is very convenient for me. just put the wallet in the right place and boom...there you go. By the way, I really like this guy's videos. Very short and specific to practical needs of an owner.
> 
> Dan


I'm glad to see this. Confirms the backup plan isn't bad. Wallet is always in my pocket!


----------



## Keydiver (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm REALLY glad too hear this! I asked either Roger or Trevor yesterday if the keycard would work through a wallet, and they said not. My wife is going to be the main driver of the Model 3 (replacing her Leaf), and she is a bit of a Luddite, no smartphone. But, she does carry a little change purse with her, and I've been hoping that she could keep a keycard in it, hold the change purse up to the sensor, get in quickly, start the car by putting her foot on the brake, and then put the change purse back in her pocketbook before driving away. I don't want her to have to leave the change purse in the console, as I know she will often forget it. This better work, or she's going to hate me.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Keydiver said:


> I'm REALLY glad too hear this! I asked either Roger or Trevor yesterday if the keycard would work through a wallet, and they said not.


RFID blocking wallets perhaps?


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I think this is a big deal, at least for me. I never drive with my wallet in my pocket and never drive without my wallet...so. This is very convenient for me. just put the wallet in the right place and boom...there you go. By the way, I really like this guy's videos. Very short and specific to practical needs of an owner.
> 
> Dan


Glad to hear this. I asked this a year ago and finally have my answer!

Ski


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

worked for me but then stopped when I inadvertently put a charge point card between the Tesla 'key' and the outer most bit of the wallet - easy fix


----------



## RichK (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah, mine worked through my leather wallet. Key card was outermost.

I've been frustrated on 3 occasions in my ~5 weeks of M3 ownership where car doesn't unlock via phone. Yes, Bluetooth was on . In one case, killing and relaunching the app seemed to fix. On the other 2, I had to use the key card.

That's pretty infrequent, but having to troubleshoot IT issues in order to get into a car kinda sucks. It's very frustrating in the moment to not be able get into your car immediately. The situation should improve with a software update, or so I hope.


----------



## Razorback787 (Jul 7, 2017)

A model 3 owner was kind enough to let me take it for a spin and this is one of the first things I tried. Happy to say that the key card worked in my wallet as well!


----------

